# Are big eyed toros good to eat ??



## No.1Deckhand (Jun 21, 2006)

Ive seen alot of them and have always wondered if they were any good 

need to give the customers yes or no


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I give up. What is a Big Eye Toro?


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

OK, I'm curious too what in the world is a Big Eye Toro ???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Could not even find anything under a google search....so what is a big eye toro?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

bill said:


> Could not even find anything under a google search....so what is a big eye toro?


from Ask.com :


> *Saturday, January 15, 2005 - Volley Ball Beach, George Town, Exumas*
> 
> Yahoo ! Amy is fishing person too. Now that we are a two spear family again, we both went out hunting today. We went north above Hamburger Beach in search of some coral that would be reasonably protected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

*Toro* 

A member of the snapper family


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Ok, its in the snapper family. Got a real name for it. Fishbase does not list a Toro. Got a scientific name for it. Where did you find the picture?

edit... Think I found the fish you pictured. Appears to be Priacanthus arenatus or the Atlantic Big Eye. Also has a Spanish common name "Toro". But that was a little harder to find. Has been reported to be linked to of ciguatera poisoning .


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Valenciennes. Catalufa; *Toro*


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

There appear to be many fish with the common spanish name Toro.

also Flesh considered excellent quality and is a marketed fish.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

No.1Deckhand said:


> Ive seen alot of them and have always wondered if they were any good
> 
> need to give the customers yes or no


If you are talking about the fish is the pictue above. It is edible but known to carry ciguatera poisoning.

The question now becomes; is that the fish to which you are refering?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Is this a fish from the Galveston Bay?


----------



## No.1Deckhand (Jun 21, 2006)

i think ill have to eat one to test it out so i dont kill the customers hahaha

but we usually catch one a week abord the BIG E freeport texas

we catch some wierd stuff out there

we cought a cigar fish today first time ive ever seen one alive, ive seen flounder cought 50 miles off, 8 ft sea snake (TOD!), we've cought a big eyed snapper, queen triggers, a scorpion grouper, a rabbit fish thats all i can think of right now but theres alot more


----------

